# Outlook 2003: How to log out



## harshad250879 (Nov 5, 2008)

My OS is WinXP Pro with SP3
Question is about: Microsoft Office Outlook 2003

I want to know how to log out/sign out from outlook 2003, i.e. I have 
configured outlook 2003 for my hotmail account using outlook connector. I 
did not save my password. I downloaded some mails. I exited outlook (from 
file menu, clicking on exit) and again started outlook, I could read my inbox 
mails before it asked for password.

My question is: How to avoid this situation (i.e. if any other user uses 
computer, will he be able to read my mails by just starting outlook, how to 
avoid this situation?). Pls note, I do not want to create multiple user 
accounts on my computer to do this. Some sites suggested to use logout 
button on menu bar, but I could not find the button

Please help me to find solution to this problem.


----------

